# Sticky  FAQ Thread for Sciroccos



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 1999)

*FAQ THREAD FOR SCIROCCOS (Valid until the 2009 model arrives)*

*Information*
01) How to buy a Scirocco (PPI)
02) Common Maintenence items
03) What are my first upgrades?
04) Engine swaps
05) Brake maintenence
06) Brake upgrades
07) Suspension maintenence
08) Suspension upgrades
09) transmission swaps
10) clutch updates
11) Wheel and tire threads (pics)
12) Project Car Threads
13) Bodywork and paint
14) Forced Induction
15) Picture Collections
16) Important Links (Vintage Watercooled, Scirocco.org list, etc)
17) Trusted Vendors (parts4vws, NGP, etc..
*Trouble Shooting*
01) Car won't start
02) Engine not cranking
03) Engine stalls - cold
04) Engine stalls - warm
05) Overheating
06) Weird electrical problems - general
07) Blowing fuses
08) Handling problems/suspension issues
09) Brake noise
10) Soft brake pedal/no brakes
11) Drivetrain noise (clunking, grinding)
12) Water leaks (into car)
13) Loosing coolant
14) Smoke from tailpipe
15) Oil leaks
16) Other oil loss
17) Horn not working
18) Hesitates when accelerating
19) No power
20) Engine misses at idle
21) Knocking/pinging
22) Noisy fuel pump
23) Shifter problems (can get into 1st, etc.)
*Miscellaneous Tips*
JH Build
Intake Port and Polish
eBay H4 Upgrade
Prevent Dash Cracks 
Remove Side Moldings 
NA Bumper Mod
Mirror Switches
Sloppy Shifter Bushing
Cluster Overhaul
Cutting NA Bumpers Down
Cutting NA Bumpers Down II 
*Project Cars*
kenny_blankenship
My Old Roc
[email protected]
Waagenz
polov8 (1.8T)
talx (1.8T)
MK1Scirocco1980
*Megasquirt Projects*
From CIS-E / Motronic
8v Megapost
kalvinlk's 16v Install
*Water Leaks*
Hatch Leak 
Sunroof Leak Part II
Another Leak
Hatch Leak [Not Lock Seal]
Rear Passenger Wet Carpet
Fuse Box Leak
Trunk Leaks
Sunroof Holds Water
Floor Leak
*Bentley Repair Manuals*
Scirocco 1975-1978
Scirocco 1980-1984
Scirocco 1985-1988
*Parts Links*
Missing Linkz Shifter Upgrade
Autohausaz
Carmadillo
German Auto Parts
JC Whitney
Memo Imports
Mr. Auto Parts
Parts 4 VWs
Parts Express
Rabbit Parts
The Scirocco
World Impex
Vintage Rubber

*Tuners*
Auto Tech
Bahn Brenner
Euro Sport Accessories
Neuspeed
Techtonics Tuning
*Info*
Drivers Found/
Model Guide
Scirocco.org/
*Vintage Water Cooled Technotes*
Euro Headlights install
Relay your headlights
Stereo Wire colors
Instrument Cluster Lights
Starting FAQ
Better Ground
Air/Fuel Ratio Guide
Megasquirt Technote
Rebuild and cleaning of CIS fuel distributor
Fuel Filter
Fixing the Sunroof
VW wheels (with Pics!)
Gauge Faces
Fix Odometer
A1 Engine Mounts!
Belt Routing technote
Cooling System
Engine Database
Emissions FAQ
Clutch Technote, with DVD
Gear Oil Change
Clutch Cable change
Rear disc brake conversion
10.1" Front brake conversion
22mm Master Cylinder
Alternator stuff Including removal of A/C
*Wheels*








Twelve-Spoke
Mk1 Scirocco (5 x 13 ET45)
also
European Mk1 Golf GTi and Mk1 Passat








Multispoke
Mk1 Jetta (5¬? x 13 ET 38)








Nine Spoke
Mk2 Scirocco and Cabriolet (5¬? x 13, ET 38)
also euro Mk1 Golf GTi








Rabbit GTI and Quantum Synchro (6 x 14, ET 38) Mk2 Scirocco California Edition and Mk2 Scirocco Slegato
(There is a non-painted version on some A2 cars)








Hockenheim (5¬? x 13, ET 38) 1985 Scirocco Wolfsburg edition








Le Castellet
(6 x 14, ET 38) Used on last european Scirocco GTX's
(6 x 15, ET 35)
(6¬? x15, ET33)
(Option on Golf/Jetta in 85-89 USA)








Montreal (6 x 14, ET 38mm)
Used on some later Mk2 sciroccos








Pirelli P-Slots(6 x14 , ET 38mm)








Sebring (6 x 15, ET 35) Corrado G60








Silverstone (Tear Drop) (6 x 14, ET38)
Golf Mk 2 16v Scirocco 16v - USA








Zandvoort
(6 x 14, ET38) 90-93 Cabriolet








(6 x 15, ET35) European Corrado 16V

_Modified by [email protected] at 9:11 AM 11-8-2006_

_Modified by [email protected] at 9:11 AM 11-8-2006_

_Modified by [email protected] at 8:10 PM 4-24-2007_


_Modified by [email protected] at 8:11 PM 4-24-2007_


----------



## frrtbkr (Aug 1, 2004)

Most of this isn't MKI specific, do we need two FAQs?


----------



## power_house (May 1, 2005)

*Re: (frrtbkr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frrtbkr* »_Most of this isn't MKI specific, do we need two FAQs?

lets put in parenthasis after every link whether or not its Mk specefic. for example. . .
Wheel and tire tips (Mk1 Mk2)


----------



## chopperoli (Jul 22, 2005)

why is this thread still sticky even tho the first 23 topics don't work?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (chopperoli)*

This is a new FAQ, so it's still under construction. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Also, this should be an all-inclusive FAQ for all Sciroccos (except the IROC), and should be named as such.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

I once pulled up all these Scirocco buyers guide (sorta) threads..
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?2539489
It's not organized, but is this the sort of stuff we want for the "How to buy a Scirocco" thread at the top os this sticky?
Or, does it need to e sorted out and indexed?


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FAQ THREAD FOR SCIROCCOS ([email protected])*

Add this to the FAQ there - 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?2915186
Water Leak FAQ Thread


----------



## VWplaything (May 7, 2006)

*Re: (frrtbkr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frrtbkr* »_Most of this isn't MKI specific, do we need two FAQs?


I see your point, and actually I'd be more inclined to suggest 3 sub-divisions...MKI, MKII, and 16V....
Or perhaps it would be simpler and more practical to create another sticky thread that explains the differences between the various versions of Scirocco that would help guide the 'less-familiar' toward topics that are more specific to their car. 
Also, what about a topic that gives hints on parts from other cars that are salvageable/useable on the Scirocco? For example, you can rebuild an 8v's control pressure regulator with the similar part found on many Audis and Mercedes Benz models from the late 80's/early 90's. Things like that could be a major help to some people. - Just a thought.


----------



## vdubCorrado (Nov 8, 2001)

*Re: (VWplaything)*

if it help the name of the last wheel is Estoril http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif came in a 4 and 5 lug...


----------



## badpenny (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: FAQ THREAD FOR SCIROCCOS ([email protected])*

The Zandvoort's also came in 13's


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FAQ THREAD FOR SCIROCCOS ([email protected])*

This is for an 84.


----------



## VwFreak94 (Jan 8, 2005)

*Re: FAQ THREAD FOR SCIROCCOS (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_This is for an 84.










makes me think bout my problem wit my 16v


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: FAQ THREAD FOR SCIROCCOS (timbo2132)*

Scirocco Fuel Tank Recall information
there was a recall made on some roccos due to them rusting out along a seam. if it hasnt been done yet, then Presto, you get a free, dealer installed gas tank, along with all of the extra stuff needed to complete the operation.
more info on the recall
http://www.scirocco.org/faq/mi....html
http://www.scirocco.org/faq/mi....html
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4150893
punch your vin number in here to see if yours has been done.
http://www.vw.com/myvw/yourcar...en/us/
if the recall has been done but your tank is shot, then you can get a new one for cheap. brand new tanks are about 120$. Just do a quick google search for online suppliers. 



_Modified by JonnyPhenomenon at 8:50 PM 4-8-2010_


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FAQ THREAD FOR SCIROCCOS ([email protected])*

This is what your transmission code looks like. As you can see, I have a 4K transmission made on 12/10 1983 (last digit is the year)








*=================================================*
This is how you get off those stupid springs on 8v Mk2s








*=================================================*
Click here To see how to do a Mk3 alternator install...


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: FAQ THREAD FOR SCIROCCOS (timbo2132)*

Here is my contribution to the fuse/relay panel information.
















one thing about fuse number 17, on my car it affects the fuel pump. when I unplug it, and plug it back in (when the car is off but key in the on position) the fuel pump buzzes like it does when it primes up. I wonder if Mine is swapped with fuse number 2?

_Modified by JonnyPhenomenon at 3:52 PM 4-17-2007_


_Modified by JonnyPhenomenon at 3:54 PM 4-17-2007_


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FAQ THREAD FOR SCIROCCOS ([email protected])*

Here's the box that makes the OXS light turn on:








The box counts to 30K, and turns that light on. Push the button way in to reset it.










_Modified by TheTimob at 9:29 PM 2-20-2009_


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: FAQ THREAD FOR SCIROCCOS (timbo2132)*

good pic timbo. 
do you think we should all replace our O2 sensors after 30k? lol


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FAQ THREAD FOR SCIROCCOS (JonnyPhenomenon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JonnyPhenomenon* »_good pic timbo. 
do you think we should all replace our O2 sensors after 30k? lol


I think 50k... MAYBE!








But really - if you have your car tuned right, and it does not run rich or lean or any of that - the sensor can last for a long damn time. I'd change it just so it doesn't sieze in the pipe though!


----------



## jettadriver509 (Apr 22, 2005)

*Re: FAQ THREAD FOR SCIROCCOS (timbo2132)*

Does anyone have a detalied pics of the back of a fuse box? Like were all the single wires go and what color. Thanks


----------



## badpenny (Jan 13, 2007)

Model and years courtesy of Chris16vRocco

A1 platform:
75-84 Rabbit a.k.a. Golf Mk1
83-84 GTI
80-84 Jetta Mk1
75-81 Scirocco Mk1
82-88 Scirocco Mk2 
80-93 Cabriolet
80-84 Rabbit Pickup
A2 Platform:
85-92 Golf/GTI
85-92 Jetta
A3 platform:
93-98 (and early 99) Golf/GTI
93-98 (and early 99) Jetta 
94-01 Cabrio
A4 platform:
98- New Beetle
99-05 (early) Jetta
99-06 (early) Golf/GTI
99-06 Audi TT
A5 platform:
05- Jetta
06- GTI
07- Rabbit
05- Audi A3
07- Audi TT
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

_Modified by badpenny at 10:16 AM 5-21-2007_


_Modified by badpenny at 10:20 AM 5-21-2007_


----------



## 206vw (Sep 11, 2003)

*Re: (badpenny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *badpenny* »_Model and years courtesy of Chris16vRocco

A1 platform:
75-84 Rabbit a.k.a. Golf Mk1
83-84 GTI
80-84 Jetta Mk1
75-81 Scirocco Mk1
82-88 Scirocco Mk2 
80-93 Cabriolet
80-84 Rabbit Pickup
A2 Platform:
85-92 Golf/GTI
85-92 Jetta
89-93 Corrado
A3 platform:
93-98 (and early 99) Golf/GTI
93-98 (and early 99) Jetta 
94-01 Cabrio
A4 platform:
98- New Beetle
99-05 (early) Jetta
99-06 (early) Golf/GTI
99-06 Audi TT
A5 platform:
05- Jetta
06- GTI
07- Rabbit
05- Audi A3
07- Audi TT
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

_Modified by badpenny at 10:16 AM 5-21-2007_

_Modified by badpenny at 10:20 AM 5-21-2007_

Added the corrado for you


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FAQ THREAD FOR SCIROCCOS ([email protected])*

The Deleting A/C Megathread
How about Oil changing thread


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FAQ THREAD FOR SCIROCCOS ([email protected])*

Here's a pic that'll help you identify if you have hydro lifters.
If #4 is missing, you have hydro lifters. If it's there, Solids!


----------



## sciroccokartei (Nov 2, 2005)

Nice links.
Thanks for Information


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: FAQ THREAD FOR SCIROCCOS (timbo2132)*

I hate to say it, but I dont know what the difference is between hydro and solid lifters. does the 16v have solid or hydro? (or one or the other?) is there an easy way to tell with the 16v?


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FAQ THREAD FOR SCIROCCOS (JonnyPhenomenon)*

All (VW) 16v are hydro. (ottinger 16v or however ya spell it is solid)
It just means that oil adjusts them to the cam clearance. Solids must be adjusted manually with shims.
Solids can take more aggressive cams though. They are used in racing engines.
1987.5 is supposed to be the dividing line for 8vs.


----------



## Sirocco (Dec 13, 2000)

*Re: FAQ THREAD FOR SCIROCCOS (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_All (VW) 16v are hydro. (ottinger 16v or however ya spell it is solid)


Oettinger...close tho'








Here are some pic's of it for reference:










































_Modified by Sirocco at 7:24 PM 7-22-2007_


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: FAQ THREAD FOR SCIROCCOS (Sirocco)*

can you replace the hydro lifters with solid ones?
what does a "lifter" look like anyway? I havvent had one of these totally apart. lol


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: FAQ THREAD FOR SCIROCCOS (JonnyPhenomenon)*

Just thought I would add my sunroof gasket rebuild diy to the faq
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3234527
I would rather pay ten bucks to rebuild a leaky sunroof gasket instead of paying 120$ for a new one. 
who is with me?


----------



## tcfootball (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: FAQ THREAD FOR SCIROCCOS (JonnyPhenomenon)*

I am


----------



## 85spraybomb (Nov 18, 2004)

*Re: FAQ THREAD FOR SCIROCCOS (tcfootball)*

OIL FILTER INFORMATION:
i got this from a cabriolet site:
these are the ONLY filters to date,that have the correct pressure relief valve that every VW owner makes sure of(mann or mahles)
heres the filters that are acceptable(aka,the ones with the pressure relief valve)
Bosch (part #3421)
Mahle (part #OC 47)
Mann (part #W719/5)
Mobil-1 (part # M1-205)
STP (part #S2870A)
Volkswagen (part #056115561G)
Wix/NAPA (part #51088)
they labelled fram as an inferior product,and strongly advise NO ONE to use fram oil filters.


----------



## av8r69 (Aug 31, 2004)

*Re: FAQ THREAD FOR SCIROCCOS (timbo2132)*



timbo2132 said:


> This is what your transmission code looks like. As you can see, I have a 4K transmission made on 12/10 1983 (last digit is the year)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FAQ THREAD FOR SCIROCCOS (timbo2132)*

Links to recent useful threads...
Better Ground for your car
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3486034
Headlight Relays for Mk1 and Mk2
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3476356








2 Relays with H1 bulbs
2 Relays with H3 bulbs (Most Common, works on Mk2 Eurolights)
3 Relays with H1 bulbs
3 Relays with H3 bulbs


_Modified by timbo2132 at 3:09 PM 10-12-2007_


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 1999)

*Re: FAQ THREAD FOR SCIROCCOS (timbo2132)*

How to repair your dash bulbs:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3522111


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FAQ THREAD FOR SCIROCCOS (timbo2132)*

Part numbers for 5th gear swap, with the prices that I paid so you can put your parts guy in his place....
020-311-308C = XZN bolt, aka "SCREW" :: $6.44
020-311-324B = washer :: $3.07
020-301-215C = 5th gear housing gasket :: $8.95
020-311-579B = fork lock plate "SLEEVE" :: $3.59
N901-060-01 = 8v 5th Gear Circlip "RING" :: $2.25


----------



## RoccoRacer (Oct 22, 2001)

*get rid of power steering*

How to remove power steering
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3532496


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: get rid of power steering (RoccoRacer)*

How to fix the stupid reverse gear lockout dissapearance issue
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3536691










_Modified by JonnyPhenomenon at 11:53 PM 2-3-2009_


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: get rid of power steering (JonnyPhenomenon)*

I just posted this in Scirocco Manifesto's cheap performance thread. It may be useful to somebody...
Remember, 90% of these intake mods only increace throttle response, not horsepower.
This goes for all throttle bodies, weber, mk2, audi, neuspeed, all that. Sure, they'll flow slightly more, but that doesn't matter because the engine can't use that extra air till you do other mods.... The Weber throttle body has INSANELY quick throttle response - it makes the gas pedal seem on/off - so there's no control anymore- makes the car very hard to drive. Our cars have two plate throttle bodies for a reason - to give them a more civilized ride and even throttle response.
Best cheap performance - change the exhaust manifold from the toilet bowl to a dual downpipe from an older car. A header is better, but it's also louder and more prone to crack.
Next? Exhaust. A Catback from TT is nice and cheap. You can get it with a resonator to make the car quiet as stock while being free-flowing. A Dynomax muffler is loud, and will fail quickly. A borla sounds great, restrained, and will last your lifetime.
Ignition is where some real power is. first step is to get a knock sensing igniton from a newer car and retrofit it in your car. at the same time, get a new cap and rotor, and new plug wires.
Pistons!! Nobody seems to know about this one - the JH naturally has very low compression. It's like 8.3:1 - which is great for a turbo car, or just running regular gas. Get pistons from an A2 8v GTI like the RD engine code. They are the same piston with smaller combustion chambers to give you 10:1 compression. You can often get a whole 8v engine for dirt, take the pistons, hone your cylinders real quick and swap em in with new bearings in a day with a headgasket change. This one is scarier for new people because it involves tearing the engine in half.








A Cam is next. Cams can be had new for $100. You can get a g-grind for some euro-performance that's drivable on the street. You can get even more extreme than that too - but the more cam you have, the crappier the idle will be, and the cam might even open the valves enough to hit the pistons in the event of timing belt failure. (8vs are non-interference engines, unless you have a cam with high lift)
Now, go ahead and do the intake, use a Fox maniflold - it has longer and larger runners, and can fit the larger throttle body. In fact, use the fox's existing throttle body - it's just as big as the Audi 5000 or Neuspeed one, and it comes with the correct linkage already on it. I'm not sure an ABD intake tube will benefit you much, but a new lower airbox will. The largest restriction will still be the CIS airflow meter, and there's not much you can do about that with CIS.
No replacement for displacment. Get a 2.0. You can get an Audi 3A from a late 80s Audi, 9A 16v block from a Mk2 or Passat, or an ABA from a Mk3. You can bolt the JH head right onto these, or keep the crossflow head from the Mk3. The ABA block is 15mm taller, so you need a different downpipe. The Audi 3A uses a slightly different head design with the injectors in the manifold instead of the head. It flows much better, but there was only an EFI version sold in europe. So the 3A head should be considered CIS-only (unless you are Mtl-Marc)








Next up? You've done everything cheap now. Time for Fueling. Digifant swap. Digifant however, is not very reliable, and since you now have cams, exhausts, and all that - it's not gonna do much. Megasquirt. You use all Digifant parts - the fuel rail, filter, lines, spark distributor (or use a knock sensor distributor if ya have that - it's the same one) and you can use the sensors. GM sensors for coolant and intake temp are more reliable than VW sensors - that's what I use. Contrary to popular belief, you do *NOT* need a TPS throttle body for megasquirt. Megasquirt can use manifold pressure readings to do accelration enrichment (adds more gas when you hit the pedal to give a better response)
What's next? Well, if you have 10:1 pistons, then the next step is ITBs (individual throttle bodies). This is easier with a crossflow head from a Mk3, and it just bolts right on. This is pretty much the pinnacle of naturally asperated 8v performance. Add NOS or alcohol or whatever, but that's it.
If you have the 8:1 pistons, time to go turbo - there's manifolds out there for the 8v. One meant for a mk3 fits a mk1 fine. I don't know how much boost an 8v can take, somebody else can chime in. Or, you can supercharge it like a G60 - that engine was a 1.8L and it had 160hp stock! Just don't use a G60 charger because they were extremly unreliable and expensive to fix. Eaton makes a good charger, and there are also those turbo-compressor style ones. This will require custom brackets to be made.


_Quote, originally posted by *Beakersloco* »_Great post so can you post what applies to the 16V engines. 


Here's the 16v version.... (bearing in mind that I've never owned a 16v)








A 16v already has the largest sized throttle body one can get, buying a Neuspeed on an audi one is actually a downgrade from here. Remember, a Weber will fit with an adapter, but it's a BAD idea if you drive your car every day.
Best cheap performance - change the downpipe to a high flow TT unit. A header is better yet, but it's also louder and more prone to crack.
Next? Exhaust. A Catback from TT is nice and cheap. You can get it with a resonator to make the car quiet as stock while being free-flowing. A Dynomax muffler is loud, and will fail quickly. A borla sounds great, restrained, and will last your lifetime. Make sure you get stainless - 16vs come with a 2" stainless with a resonator STOCK, don't downgrade!
You may be seeing ads on ebay for a 50mm intake manifold. This sounds cool because the runners are bigger - but bewere. They were on european 16vs from the factory, then VW RECALLED them in europe to replace them with the normal 16v manifold. The larger manifold caused torque loss, and pushed the power band higher up in revs.
Thinking about an autotech power module or something like that? forget it. It's a waste of money, and it introduces a MASSIVE failure point in the car's running. The way this works is to fake the ECU into making the mixture richer by providing a false input from the coolant temperature sensor.
16vs already have knock sensing ignition. Make sure everything is in working order, that the knock sensor is working, new cap and rotor, and get some new plug wires. 16v wire sets are rather expensive, so buy one that'll last.
16vs come stock with high compression 10:1 pistons. Keep them for Naturally aspirated power.
Cams are next. Cams can be had new for $300. You can get a european set for performance that's drivable on the street. You can get even more extreme than that too - but the more cam you have, the crappier the idle will be. ALL 16v engines are interference engines. When you change the cam, change the belt. And then change it every single year. If you have a large cam, consider a racing timing belt.
No replacement for displacment. Get a 2.0. 9A 16v block from a Mk2 16v or Passat. You can even make an ABF-like motor out of an ABA from a Mk3. You can bolt the 16v head right onto these. The ABA block is 15mm taller, so you need a different downpipe. 
Next up? You've done everything cheap now. Time for Fueling. Megasquirt. You can use all DigifantIII parts - the fuel rail, filter and fuel pressure regulator - these come from a europe-only ABF mk3 motor. You can also use a custom machined fuel rail from Bahn Brenner, or Ross Machine Racing, or USRT. GM sensors for coolant and intake temp are more reliable than VW sensors - that's what I use. Contrary to popular belief, you do NOT need a TPS throttle body for megasquirt. In fact, I use a 16v throttle body on my 8v. Megasquirt can use manifold pressure readings to do accelration enrichment (adds more gas when you hit the pedal to give a better response)
A port and polish of the cylinder head can be good for a modded car. a 1.8L head is aparantly better for this because of the way the ports were cast. This is a machine shop service costing usually $1k or so.
What's next? Well, since you have 10:1 pistons, then the next step is ITBs (individual throttle bodies). This is pretty much the pinnacle of naturally asperated 16v performance. Add NOS or alcohol or whatever, but that's it. You can stroke and bore the motor past 2.0L for something really crazy.
You can buy low compression pistons, or stack metal headgaskets to go turbo - there's turbo manifolds out there for the 16v. Or, you can supercharge with a turbo-compressor type of super charger, like mr lee has on his 16v, or get a eaton kit from Bahn Brenner. An upgrade for a forced induction car is a short-ram intake manifold to replace the stock one. Turbo cars need power at the top end, short and fat runners help this out. The bigger the intercooler, the better you will be.
A fully fueled, bored, stroked, ported, polished, camed, blueprinted, tuned and worked up turbo 16v can have more than 500whp.








Remember, I'm only posting about POWER upgrades. There are more upgrades to be done, such as suspension, brakes, lighting, instrumentation, controls, drivtrain and transmission, and MOST importantly of all *TIRES*











_Modified by timbo2132 at 9:33 PM 12-31-2007_


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Ginsters A2recaros into an A1 thread:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?2753265
Another thread talkin' 'bout recaros and a link to where you can buy brackets to drop the seats in .
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3613015


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: get rid of power steering (timbo2132)*

How to wire Foglights, Including how to make them only able to be on when the lowbeams are on...
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3632146


----------



## badpenny (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: FAQ THREAD FOR SCIROCCOS (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_This is for an 84.









The relay numbered 24 according to the Bentley Manual is "Cold start enrichment(July 87 to 89 except 16v)"
and on the opposite side with the Green and tan circle is "Coolant low-level warning control unit / Idle boost control unit (July 87 - 89 except 16v)"
And the FUSE position 17 shown with a 10 amp fuse is OPEN, it is for the "knock sensor control unit (16v only)"


----------



## weeblebiker (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: get rid of power steering (RoccoRacer)*

mkII euro high beam info. 3 different lenses!
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?1916472
so we have 3 different lenses
the 4 adjuster lens 34459R8
and two 3 adjuster lenses. sounds like the difference between the 3 adjuster 8367R19 and 8368R19 is the addition of a reflector over the front of the bulb. which looks like can be removed.
and they are definitly left and right specific.



_Modified by weeblebiker at 12:51 PM 2-6-2008_


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: get rid of power steering (weeblebiker)*

just thought I would add this to the faq since it wasnt here already. theres another sensor on the head that is missing from this pic..


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

This is one of the most common oil leaks: the oil pressure switches. They leak from the spade, a very very tiny hole.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

8v non-A/C alternator brackets (the old stock brackets in my car)
If you have an 84.5 or later, the lower bracket should be present, but the compressor bracket will be bolted to it.
























Pulley for the waterpump is different. It can be gotten from any fox - even a fox with A/C. It can also be found on some Audi cars.








Upper bracket


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

"How to tell if a Mk1 Scirocco is an *S*, in two parts"
_by sciroccohal and Sciroccojim_

_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccohal* »_Emblem
Red bumper stripes
Red VW
Front ducted spoiler.
Specific seat pattern
Black inst cluster
Golf ball shifter
Rear fenderwell carpeting.
Black out ALUMINUM window trim


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccojim* »_+
5 Speed trans is standard
Door cards with speaker holders are standard
No silver stripes on top edge of tailights/around grille
Black antenna
Black drip channel trim
Black-painted lower rockers
Black lower rocker trim strips
Side molding has a red insert instead of silver
Special stripes on body
Black metal door handles instead of plastic - no inserts
Remote side view mirrors standard on both sides


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccohal* »_can someone archive this....so we don't have to repeat it every three weeks?

There! Happy now, Hal?


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

What's even funnier is that Hal is wrong about the golfball; I'll show you the 100% original *non* golfball knob that was in mine from the factory. 








...carry on.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Here is Carl's replace the shiftrod bushing thread:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?2465998


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_This is one of the most common oil leaks: the oil pressure switches. They leak from the spade, a very very tiny hole.


But the real question is, how do you fix that?


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

thats easy. just replace it. they cost under 10$.
if you squease the little boot covering it and ti goes squish, then you need to replace it. 
to replace them, they just screw in like a plug. easy to get to, easy to replace. easy peasy. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by JonnyPhenomenon at 8:16 AM 10-9-2008_


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*

Honestly, I had no idea it was so easy. Here's a link to those two pressure switches:
http://www.germanautoparts.com...150/3


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

I'm trying to compile a list of all the HowTos and DIYs I have done, here is a few of them:
*Phenoms Howtos *
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4716229 mk2 scirocco shortening na bumpers
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4232112 scirocco sunroof power crank conversion
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4227385 scirocco window regulators
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3536766 16v distributor seal rebuild 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3536691 shift finger lockout
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4737208 shift linkage troubleshooting
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3522111 scirocco dashboard lightbulb repairs
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3969521 Scirocco Seat release and bolster repair
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4227493 MK2 Jetta, Golf, and Scirocco Sunroof seal
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3388674 rocco ac box leak
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3348566 polished tails
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3841263 Scirocco Boot pad/trunk floor and deck lid.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4574353 Gas hood struts/lifters install
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5904287 CHEAP Scirocco hatch struts replacement aka gas springs lifts lifters
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3762874 mk3 ABS (off topic, I know, but...
*coming Eventually.. maybe*
washer fluid bottle relocation. (using a two way pump and the rear bottle only)
rocco hood insulation
speedo removal and odometer rebuild 
Frankenstein transmission


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*

Sloppy shifter?
probably need to replace the main shift rod bushing, but since these are basically no longer available, you can get an after market replacement part that is about a million times better from here.
http://www.4crawler.com/Diesel...aring
there is also a guy who sells a hybrid bushing on ebay that is made from a mk3 bushing with a delrin insert inside of it. thats what I have and it rules.

http://motors.shop.ebay.com/me...rdc=1


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: FAQ THREAD FOR SCIROCCOS ([email protected])*

I looked through this whole thread and didn't see this!
Figured it be a good link to help those who are in need of fixing a pedal assembly
http://www.garageprosoftware.c...l.htm


----------



## veedubcorolla (Jul 16, 2009)

just wondering if outer sills are still available from anywhere??just bought a 78 and the sills are missing, haha, 
and i cant find anything about stripping a vw gearbox?
have boxes from a mk2 rocco and mk2 golf i need to get shifting nice again...
if anyone could point me the right direction id appreciate it.
cheers


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (veedubcorolla)*

everything you ever wanted to know about transmissions can be found here. http://www.brokevw.com

and if you are looking for replacement parts, set up an account at http://www.vagcat.com where you can get exploded diagrams and part numbers of everything VW. 
(or just login with my account, vwvortex/vwvortex







)
then take those part numbers to http://www.worldimpex.com where you can get prices and availability of them.
but for really old stuff, your best bet might be the salvage yards..



_Modified by JonnyPhenomenon at 4:57 PM 4-20-2010_


----------



## veedubcorolla (Jul 16, 2009)

very handy.
thanks a million


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

You can also check the part numbers for stock at http://www.busdepot.com I have found they will have some really random stuff that is NLA


----------



## scirockinit (Oct 16, 2008)

*Re: FAQ THREAD FOR SCIROCCOS ([email protected])*

Can we get the first half fixed please kind of important... None of the links work


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: FAQ THREAD FOR SCIROCCOS (scirockinit)*

which links dont work?


----------



## Rannoch (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: FAQ THREAD FOR SCIROCCOS (scirockinit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirockinit* »_Can we get the first half fixed please kind of important... None of the links work

Those 1-23 items were never links. afaik


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

^ but it would be so very helpful if they were...
for instance 1, 2, and 3. esp 2 and 3.
what are the most likely maintenance problems? ive already gatheres there are struggles with the fuel pump, im told 16vs tend to run hot, the hatches leak and stuff like that. 
first upgrades? - there are a few performance faqs but what are a few key weaknesses that are quickly and easily adressed to yeild an efficiently running slightly more powerful, better handling car? say first three upgrades and what to avoid specifically (heard mixed reviews about power modules)


_Modified by woody16v at 10:56 AM 11-12-2009_


----------



## broomhandle (Sep 3, 2009)

i agree, make them links or delete them... pointless as text you cant do anything about.


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (broomhandle)*

I believe the topics listed that are not links were included in the list to prompt others to provide information on those subjects wherever they could.
And so: I have written another DIY to help troubleshoot shifting issues.








Phenoms Howtos : Shift linkage troubleshooting guide
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4737208


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4518815
Bulb Thread


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

Electrical cheat sheet:
I have to give the credit to Cabok (a user in a local VW french forum, for taking the time to do this)

Fixed:
http://www.angrymods.com/projects/scirocco/electrical/CE0_fusebox_v0.3.pdf


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (fredybender)*

just thought I would add a couple pictures I took of my rocco cluster the other day. the plastic circuit board on the back of the cluster has some print on it around the plugs that you cant really see unless you take them off. 

this is bound to be useful for Someone... (it was for me)


----------



## Twinrocco's (Jan 8, 2009)

Yeha,it-is back!! Many thanks,got a speed-o -cable.Pressing -on-


----------



## RoccoRacer (Oct 22, 2001)

*PS removal*

This seems to come up often...so here is how I removed the Power Steering from my 16v. 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3532496-how-to-remove-power-steering 
Enjoy :laugh:


----------



## vwbobby (Apr 5, 2009)

***

so, where do you order those little RED POLYURETHANE pieces used in the front end and elsewhere?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

vwbobby said:


> so, where do you order those little RED POLYURETHANE pieces used in the front end and elsewhere?


Prothane is probably one of the more common brand names out there for those. You can get them at pretty much any VW tuning place. 

GermanAutoParts sells them, as does NGP, and numerous other places.:thumbup:


----------



## Doug T (Dec 20, 2003)

*How to do your own oil change on a Scirocco*

OK this is soooooo easy but I can't find anyone to do oil changes for me without issues. 
How to do your own oil change (Super easy job that you should never pay for)

*How to do your own oil change. This is how I do them:*
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...Super-easy-job-that-you-should-never-pay-for)

*How to do your own oil change. Tim's version:*
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3331185

*How to rotate your tires (Super easy job that you should never pay for)*
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...Super-easy-job-that-you-should-never-pay-for)

*More Oil talk:*
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-oil-do-you-use-and-what-weight&highlight=oil

*More oil talk:*
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5275529-engine-oil

*More oil talk:*
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5427766-Oil!-What-type-should-I-put-in-my-16v


----------



## Doug T (Dec 20, 2003)

*Changing the rear hatch lock seal on a mk2 Scirocco*

*Changing the rear hatch lock seal (PN: 16182752701c) on a mk2 Scirocco:*
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...eal-on-a-MK2-Scirocco&p=69271153#post69271153

*Some info and some hack methods and materials: *
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4855258-another-Home-Depot-item-Rear-Hatch-rubber-seal


----------



## Social_Joe (Feb 26, 2010)

Where can you find the lock seal?


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Social_Joe said:


> Where can you find the lock seal?


 your local VW dealership


----------



## BluDemon (Jun 19, 2005)

http://www.a2resource.com/electrical/CE1.html 

Just adding for future use. Might come in handy. :thumbup:


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

While I have it in my clipboard:

CIS-E (16v Scirocco 1.8L PL) wiring


----------



## Doug T (Dec 20, 2003)

*Upgrading your starter to a Bosch gear reduction motor on a Scirocco*

*Upgrading your starter to a Bosch gear reduction motor. Some details not shown.*
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...me-details-not-shown.&p=69271112#post69271112


----------



## techfx (Oct 16, 2008)

Doug, Thanks for the starter / cold start valve wiring info here. I have a late 87 mfg date and wasn't sure if wiring like that would work. Hope it still is. I'll be picking up another diesel starter tomorrow for mine and wiring it that way. 

(thanks again for selling me one of those rad Bonelli Shirts!)


----------



## Doug T (Dec 20, 2003)

*N/A tail fog lights on a USA MK2 Scirocco Headlight harness, city info too*

*TAIL FOG MK2*
This is one way to do N/A tail fog lights on a USA MK2 Scirocco:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5140219-Tail-Fog-Lights-on-N-A-MK2-Scirocco

*MK2 inner lights --- fog v.s. driving *
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5817011-euro-light-question&p=78942326#post78942326

*HEADLIGHTS All (MK2) * 
Some information about why you should relay your headlights:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5160024-h4-h1-conversion&p=69513755#post69513755

*HEADLIGHTS MK2 (plastic adjuster) *
(may work on MK2 Euro big lights):
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5295342-Euro-light-adjusters-where-to-get-them
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5764573-euro-head-light-adjusters

*HEADLIGHTS MK2 *
source for BMW plastic adjuster (may work on MK2 Euro big lights):
http://www.autohausaz.com/search/[email protected], Trim & Lighting&[email protected]
http://www.joetlc.com/headlight-adjusting-p-21415.html

*Hardware store MK2 Scirocco big Euro headlight adjuster (inner driving light adjuster shown in detail)*
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5295342-Euro-light-adjusters-where-to-get-them/page2

*HEADLIGHTS MK1 *
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ide-quad-lamp-options&p=79422492#post79422492

*HEADLIGHTS MK1 *
One approach to MK1 aftermarket rounds. I like Hella but this is not Hella.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?2691400-MK1-H4-Conversion-write-up-(56k-Die)
*
H4 conversion harness and H4 pinout and 9004/7 pinouts for HID *
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5849952-9004-hi-low-wiring-for-single-light-setup

*HEADLIGHTS*
I make my own harnesses however this is a link to a kit you can purchase:
http://www.eurowires.net/
*
MK2 Euro lamp bucket mounting*
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5379374-how-to-install-euro-lights-in-place-of-stock

*LED DASH LIGHTS*
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5305799-LED-Dash-Lights-Tech-Procedure

*City light LEDs*
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5306677-City-Light-options-for-Euro-Headlights
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5299751-Need-H4-city-light-conversion.-Help.

*Connectors*
http://www.repairconnector.com/products/Headlamp-Connector-H4-{47}-9003-Sealed-Beam-Repair.html
*
Backup-Reverse-Light-Switch*
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5854300-Backup-Reverse-Light-Switch


----------



## Doug T (Dec 20, 2003)

*Replacing-the-felt-and-anti-buzz-strips-on-your-MK2-center-console*

*Replacing-the-felt-and-anti-buzz-strips-on-your-MK2-center-console* 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-anti-buzz-strips-on-your-MK2-center-console. 


*MK2 glove box repair. How the spring works....* 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5352185-MK2-glove-box-repair.-How-the-spring-works....


----------



## CAHEK (Sep 25, 2008)

JonnyPhenomenon said:


> just thought I would add a couple pictures I took of my rocco cluster the other day. the plastic circuit board on the back of the cluster has some print on it around the plugs that you cant really see unless you take them off.
> 
> this is bound to be useful for Someone... (it was for me)


does anyone have a diagram for that? what pins are responsible for the glow plugs/glow plug relay?
I want to install a GTi cluster in my GTD and link a light to the factory cluster connector, to make everythink look and connect like OEM.
if you have any info, email me at aleksandr.zacharov[at]gmail dot com
Thanks


----------



## Doug T (Dec 20, 2003)

*How to repair your Scirocco 16V FUBA antenna mast/whip*

*How to repair your FUBA antenna mast/whip *
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5179413-How-to-repair-your-FUBA-antenna-mast-whip


----------



## Doug T (Dec 20, 2003)

*MK1 Scirocco S details... What makes an S an S*

MK1 Scirocco S details:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...Scirocco-S&p=69856806&viewfull=1#post69856806


----------



## Doug T (Dec 20, 2003)

*Stress bars for Scirocco, chassis cracks, Front-end-jack-placement*

*Why you need stress bars:*
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...and-lower-stress-bars&p=71437887#post71437887

*Front-end-jack-placement *
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5217323-Easy-Question-front-end-jack-placement-for-MkII

For side lifting use the cup on the floor near the front of the floor (behind the wheel well). Never crush the seam. If you use the floor cup make sure your jack has the proper size cup that fits. Don't use a flat cup jack for side lifting. Some cars (Pre 81) have fuel lines next to the cup.

This is what the floor cup on a 1980 looks like . Note the cup has not been used much. The seam is bent. Note the fuel lines are next to the cup (74-80). They moved the lines more to the center on the later cars (1981-1992).

*Front-end-jack-placement *


----------



## Doug T (Dec 20, 2003)

*Wheel offset information, sway bar brackets and stress bars*

*Wheel offset information:*

*This link has some information about wheel size, offset, tire size, ride height and shocks:*
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5269084-offset-question

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5083484-15x8-ET-20-on-an-S2

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...uest-amp-Wheel-advice&p=71472781#post71472781










*Difficult to find A-1 front sway bar brackets. A thread about the strap on the bar end (mounts to the top of the A-arm) and some pictures and information on the rear A-arm mount bracket that bolts to the floor with the sway bar bushing cup. The kit is discontinued.*
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5283297-Sway-Bar-Mount&p=71374081#post71374081


----------



## vwfenix (Mar 7, 2008)

would really like a basic engine swap info guide, as im replacing the old 1.8 8 valve with either a 2.0 8v or a 1.8t engine


----------



## Doug T (Dec 20, 2003)

*Fuel pump relay and fuel pump problems:* (search)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5421956-Temporary-loss-of-power-bucking


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

i dont remember if i asked before, but which way should the engine mounts go in the brackets? it would make sense to have the "V" point up, but im not 100% on that and have no idea how they came out. bentley doesnt have much to say about the mounts.


but i did also find this...
http://www.zdmak.com/wbstore/main.asp?action=Cat&Cat=VOLKSWAGEN&bl=3

^vw special tools at decent prices. also check baum tools- tho they did not list prices on their website, they do offer free print catalogs.


after some curious searching i did find this bit of info.... "1800cc Longblock..Gas DOHC .. 16v .. PL
Product ID #: 5525 - Ship Wt: 180 LBS. "


----------



## hallc089 (Aug 21, 2011)

*help!!!*

hi, i have a 1985 scirocco i changed the spark plugs, rotor, cap, plug wires, battery, and alternator. after i did those it started having a hesitation problem and sometimes dies. any suggestions on how to fix this?


----------



## hallc089 (Aug 21, 2011)

*1.8 8v*

im trying to get maxium power out of my scirocco how would i go about this?


----------



## ANSAracingb (Aug 16, 2005)

hallc089 said:


> im trying to get maxium power out of my scirocco how would i go about this?


You should read this thread starting at the beginning. Pay close attention to post #38, found on the second page. It has a ton of details about how to get more power out of both an 8v engine and a 16v engine.

:thumbup:


----------



## ANSAracingb (Aug 16, 2005)

This is a DIY I did for adding light into the engine bay or anywhere else on the car (to be used for nightime roadside repairs). Details inside:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5568108-DIY-Permanent-Flashlight

This is a DIY I did for changing out the cigarette lighter. The original one is obsolete from VW so the replacement socket is the same from a mk4 car, requiring minor wiring changes:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ove-and-install-updated-OEM-cigarette-lighter


----------



## Doug T (Dec 20, 2003)

*Scirocco 16V breather-hose (not the same as 2.0 16V)*

*Scirocco 16V breather-hose:*
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5835512-Need-a-breather-hose!


----------



## ese78 (Apr 21, 2012)

*Fuse boxes*

I'v found this pretty handy in my own re wiring project.  
http://www.clubgti.com/showthread.php?219775-Fusebox-FAQ


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

I just added this Howto today. enjoy!

Phenoms-Howtos-CHEAP-Scirocco-hatch-struts-replacement-aka-gas-springs-lifts-lifters-etc


----------



## Holy Scirocco (Jul 5, 2011)

TheTimob said:


> This is for an 84.




Does anyone have something like this for a MK1 I'm missing a few


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)




----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

*CIS-E replacement throttle switches*

So, VW has NLA'ed the throttle switch (idle / WOT) switch assembly (VW part# 027-133-061-B)
Fear not! McMaster-Carr has usable replacements! 
McMaster-Carr # 7658K13 is dimensionally damned close, has the correct lever, and has an _identical_ mounting hole pattern.
http://www.mcmaster.com/#catalog/119/887/=m83fid 
Simply cut your old one off of the wiring and bracket, and bolt & splice the new part on (minor tweaking of the lever may be necessary.)


----------



## fruitbat03 (Mar 3, 2004)

*S2 Rear wiper motor removal plug* 
Back in the early 90's I accidentally discovered that the door mirror (manual) adjuster knob from any A1 or A2 chassis (Rabbit, Scirocco, Jetta) fits perfectly into the hole when you remove the rear wiper motor. You have to leave the rubber boot that surrounds the glass but the knob squeezes tightly into place with no need of silicone or a trip to the hardware store, though you may have to hit a junkyard to find the adjuster knob or you can order a brand new one from VW for less than $10. When I first did this I immediately went to the car wash and with the pressure washer not a drop of water got through. Best of all its an original VW part.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Has this been added? wiper motor swap:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3465098-DIY-MK3-Wiper-Motor-Swap


----------



## ANSAracingb (Aug 16, 2005)

Neptuno said:


> Has this been added? wiper motor swap:
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3465098-DIY-MK3-Wiper-Motor-Swap


That looks very cool, I'll have to try that! I didn't know they were interchangeable :thumbup:


----------



## LangsamKafer (Jul 17, 2001)

Hyperlinks updated.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

*Replacement dual-outlet washer nozzles for 'early' cars with single-outlet nozzles: * 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7092281-Replacement-washer-nozzles-for-early-cars


----------



## Pretty_Rocco_Austin (Dec 18, 2015)

*RPMs at 2000 when heater on?!?!?*

Ive looked every where, I cant seem to figure out why when i turn my heater on in my 88 scirocco 16valve, the RPMs will raise to 2000 RPMs. Any suggestions?


----------



## teenspirit7 (Feb 2, 2016)

Any chance we can get the hyperlinks fixed?

Hardly any of them work any more!

Cheers


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

Pretty_Rocco_Austin said:


> Ive looked every where, I cant seem to figure out why when i turn my heater on in my 88 scirocco 16valve, the RPMs will raise to 2000 RPMs. Any suggestions?


Heater or defroster?

The defroster uses the A/C compressor to reduce the humidity in the air. When the A/C compressor comes on, it raises the idle. It's the same thing with my '77 Ford. 

If it's just the heater, then something is wired incorrectly or plugged in wrong. It's also possible the levers are broken or the heater control is assembled wrong. Check all of the connections to the heater control. It's all in the Bentley manual.


-Eric


----------



## wrenchtosser (Oct 25, 2010)

Easy. First off, it is supposed to raise the RPM when you turn on the fan AND the A/C is on. Your problem is that your car thinks that the A/C is on when it isn't. Why? Well there is a micro switch in your HVAC controls that is worn/dirty. Best fix is to 'build up' the top of the switch with super glue or epoxy. Once you pull out the controls it will be obvious. Slide it back and forth a few times and it will be obvious. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Sarasota Bill (Feb 7, 2017)

wrenchtosser said:


> Easy. First off, it is supposed to raise the RPM when you turn on the fan AND the A/C is on. Your problem is that your car thinks that the A/C is on when it isn't. Why? Well there is a micro switch in your HVAC controls that is worn/dirty. Best fix is to 'build up' the top of the switch with super glue or epoxy. Once you pull out the controls it will be obvious. Slide it back and forth a few times and it will be obvious.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Well here is one if the AC is supposed to raise the idle I have an 87 Scirocco it doesn't . The AC works regardless I have one hell of a vibration I have put 2,700$ in parts the only thing original is block head tranny I'm at the end of the rope it only has 43 k on it I've had it for ten yrs the second owner bought it with 21,000 miles . Someone give me something to work off of like I said I've done every thing I've replaced 22 different items yes complete fuel system. Thanks guys Sarasota Bill 

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------

